# Snakes dies of silicone poisoning after biting woman's breast (video)



## News Bot (Mar 16, 2011)

A snake died of silicone poisoning after biting the breast of a model. 

*Published On:* 15-Mar-11 08:06 AM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------



## kupper (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## cadwallader (Mar 16, 2011)

hmm ok... gotta love the clip


----------

